# Need Digital Camera



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 26, 2008)

hey guys provide me the reviews of digital camera my budget is Rs.15K. I Find Canon SX110IS, Canon SX100IS, Sony DSC H-10 interesting. Which of these is better?


----------



## mmharshaa (Dec 26, 2008)

U can google all the reviews....Selection depends on your interest...Each one has its own features...Any way here is the review...

*tinyurl.com/9nxfnq


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 27, 2008)

if thats ur choice of liking, then i wud say sony is a good choice as compared to Canon..  I muself hv a Sony cybershot T10 and hv been using it for the past 3 yrs w'out any slightest hints of a problem.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 27, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> if thats ur choice of liking, then i wud say sony is a good choice as compared to Canon..  I muself hv a Sony cybershot T10 and hv been using it for the past 3 yrs w'out any slightest hints of a problem..
> -----------
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...




thanks i purchase Sony DSC H10 instead of canon SX110IS
by the way other than my choice what you prefer in RS 15000.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would suggest Canon SX 100 IS or SX 110 IS(a small upgrade over SX100 IS)

*Canon SX 100 IS Review*

I own Canon SX 100 IS and it's superb.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 28, 2008)

> thanks i purchase Sony DSC H10 instead of canon SX110IS


Congrats on ur purchase..


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 13, 2009)

u looking for big zoom cam???
its better to go panasonic fz28
i currently own one it is awesome
its a bit on heavier side though


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2009)

hey i heard that the canon sx110 cannot record videos ........and how much did the sony 10 cost? its a D SLR right?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey i heard that the canon sx110 cannot record videos ........and how much did the sony 10 cost? its a D SLR right?



Offcourse the SX 110IS records video


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jan 21, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey i heard that the canon sx110 cannot record videos ........and how much did the sony 10 cost? its a D SLR right?



sony dsc h-10 costs you from 13000 -15000. it is best in its range also sony is giving three year warranty and the service centres are good in numbers in delhi in compare canon. try naaptol.com for the reviews of sony and canon dsc h-10


----------

